# Wrong fuel mix in snowblower



## sockersfc2002 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just purchased a used snowblower from a friend, and when he was filling it up for me to test, he accidentally used a gas/oil mix instead of just regular unleaded gas. It's a 50:1 mix and probably only has about a 1/4-1/2 gallon of fuel in the snowblower. Is it safe to simply run through this mixture (and maybe dilute it some more with regular gas)....or do I need to drain all the fuel and start with fresh gas?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Run it as is or dilute if that makes you happy. I'm just so glad you doing it and not me.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Top it off with fresh gas, 'n Run it,....


That tiny bit of oil, won't hurt a thing,....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Worst that could happen, but not likely is the plug gets fouled up. Simple fix.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I would drain it.


----------



## sockersfc2002 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys...I appreciate the comments thus far.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

I run castor bean oil mix in my 4-cycle mower. Neighbors think I'm weird when they see me sniffing the exhaust....but who cares! :laughing:


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Just put some fresh gas on top of it. I've put gas oil mix in my 4 stroke mower a few times,just to get rid of it[along with straight gas]


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Davejss said:


> I would drain it.



Ayuh,.... Why,..??..??


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

zappa said:


> I run castor bean oil mix in my 4-cycle mower. Neighbors think I'm weird when they see me sniffing the exhaust....but who cares! :laughing:


 I remember reading that WW1 airplanes and their caster oil use would give the pilots chronic diarrhea ....
maybe that's why your neighbors think your weird.  :laughing::laughing:


----------

